# Hornkraut oder Wasserpest



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hätte eine (hoffentlich) ganz schnelle Frage: was ist zur Aufbereitung des teichwassers besser geeignet, __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest?

Ich hoffe dazu gibt es irgendwelche Fakten oder Leute die Erfahrung damit haben!

Gruß Max


----------



## Harry (11. Aug. 2015)

Mir fehlt die Antwort egal.
Gruß Harry


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Sorry ich verstehe die Aussage nicht so recht...


----------



## Tinky (11. Aug. 2015)

__ Wasserpest scheint mir etwas "robuster" zu sein.
Ich habe beides in diesem Jahr in großen Mengen eingesetzte.
Wasserpest hat sich besser entwickelt.
Das __ Hornkraut ist zum Teil voll mit Fadenalgen - es lässt sich davon nur schwer befreien.
Welche Pflanze mehr Nährstoffe bindet oder mehr Sauerstoff produziert kann ich nicht beurteilen...wobei die Wasserpest bei mir jedenfalls deutlicher Sieger ist was Wachstum der Biomasse angeht.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2015)

Also, wenn ich nicht irre, braucht die __ Wasserpest mehr Nährstoffe und verabschiedet sich, wenn es nicht mehr genug gibt. Das __ Hornblatt ist genügsamer. Bei mir z.B. ist die Wasserpest - wie einige ander Starkzehrer - mittlerweile "ausgestorben". __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt gedeihen wunderbar.


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Ok, alles klar. Danke für die Antworten. Mir geht allerdings erstmal nicht darum dass diese zur Deko dienen oder lange halten, sondern rein darum die Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, da mein Biofilter noch nicht so richtig in Fahrt kommt (ist ja denke ich normal nach erst 4 Wochen). Um diesen also zu unterstützen dachte ich mir kann man ja mal paar Pflanzen pflanzen  ... Schaden kann es ja eigentlich nicht wirklich...


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (11. Aug. 2015)

Meinen Fischis schmeckt __ Hornkraut besser als __ Wasserpest.

Damit hat Hornkraut nur im Bach eine Überlebenschance.
;-)

Bei dir würde ich auch eher zu Wasserpest tendieren, da du die nur als Nährstofffresser brauchst, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

So ist es! Danke für die Info mit den Fischen...


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/

Da steht übrigens wird nicht von Goldfischen gefressen... 
Ich glaube erstmal dir Pierre aber wieso steht da dann sowas?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (11. Aug. 2015)

MaxiFries schrieb:


> Da steht übrigens wird nicht von Goldfischen gefressen...


Aber die Kois mümmeln gerne dran rum.


----------



## Deuned (11. Aug. 2015)

Das Wachstum von __ Hornkraut hängt sehr vom Wasser ab.Ich habe,trotz eigentlich gleichem Wasser,ganz unterschiedliches Wachstum festgestellt.Mal kann ich Hornkraut eimerweise verschenken,mal bin ich froh,etwas geschenkt zu bekommen.Den Grund konnte ich noch nicht entdecken.Auf jeden Fall habe ich sehr klares Wasser ohne jegliche Technik im Teich!
Sicher ist auf jeden Fall,dass es nicht von Goldfischen oder Goldorfen gefressen wird!


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Ok, ich werde es denke ich mal mit __ Wasserpest versuchen!


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2015)

__ Wasserpest ist für den Erstbesatz an Pflanzen in einem  Teich sicherlich oft die erste Wahl...will man schnell Erfolge (sprich: grün) sehen.
Allerdings sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Wasserpest unter guten Bedingungen extrem wuchern kann und schwer (eigentlich gar nicht) vollständig zu entfernen ist.
Im Gegensatz zu __ Hornkraut verwurzelt Wasserpest im gesamten Teichboden und wo man ein paar Strippen rausreißt, bleiben immer noch genug Bruchstücke der Triebe übrig, um bis zum nächsten Jahr einen neuen dichten Bestand zu bilden.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre damit beschäftigt gewesen, Wasserpest aus meinem Teich zu entfernen. Langsam stellen sich Erfolge ein - sicherlich aber nur deshalb. weil andere Pflanzen (Laichkräuter) die Oberhand gewinnen.
Auch Hornkraut scheint jetzt endlich mal besser zu wachsen.
Sicherlich haben sich die Nährstoffverhältnisse in meinem Teich in den letzten Jahren verändert, also könnte auch Christine recht haben:


Christine schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich nicht irre, braucht die Wasserpest mehr Nährstoffe und verabschiedet sich, wenn es nicht mehr genug gibt.


Allerdings glaube ich eigentlich nicht, dass sich die Nährstoffmenge meines Teichwassers verringert hat...eher erhöht. Durch Eintrag von Bäumen und Verlandung.
Langer Rede...kurzer Sinn: ich achte bei meinen Neuanlagen von Miniteichen jetzt sehr darauf, keine Wasserpest mehr einzubringen (ein kleines Triebstück reicht ja schon) und ich würde auch in größere Teiche keine Wasserpest mehr einbringen...es sei denn, ich hätte Fische, die sowieso alles fressen.
petra


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Bei mir ist es so, dass mein Teichgrund aus Folie besteht und ich die Pflanzen in Körbe setzen werde. Also dürfte das doch eigentlich kein Problem sein mit dem Entfernen.... (In meinem Fall, bei Anderen vielleicht schon...)


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2015)

Also:
mein Teichgrund bestand ursprünglich aus Folie und ein paar Schaufeln Sand...eigentlich nur zu Dekozwecken, damit man die schwarze Folie nicht so sieht.. Bodengrund konnte man das nicht nennen (durchschnittliche Höhe vielleicht 2mm).
Der __ Wasserpest hat es erst einmal gereicht...und alles andere kam im Laufe der letzten fünf Jahre als 'Bodengrund' von alleine dazu.
Wie viel Kacke produzieren denn wohl deine Goldfische im Laufe des Jahres?.
Aber die Frage: Wasserpest oder __ Hornkraut ist immer von den Gegebenheiten abhängig. Bei dem einen wuchert dieses...bei dem anderen jenes. Nur ist meiner Meinung nach Hornkraut einfacher zu entfernen - im Falle des Falles.
Und nebenbei: Körbe halten Wasserpest nicht auf. Jedes abgebrochene Triebstück kann neue Wurzeln bilden und verwurzelt dann auch - egal wie und wo.
Das soll jetzt allerdings nicht heißen, dass Wasserpest ein Ding des Teufels ist... man muss sich nur entscheiden.
petra


----------



## EntenMichl (11. Aug. 2015)

Wenn ich euch hier so über die Wasserpes "jammern" höre bin ich froh dass ich mir diese Woche welche bestellt habe.
Ich habe jede menge Nährstoffe im Wasser und auch der Nährstoffeintrag ist bei mir ununterbrochen gleich groß.
Lieber schneide ich im Monat die halbe raus, als wie den Algenteppich den ich im Teich habe weiter ansehen zu müssen. Und vlt wächst sie ja so gut dass sich bei mir ein Gleichgewicht einstellt, aber das wird sicher nicht geschehen, denn dazu ist mein Teich zu klein bei diesem Besatz.


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2015)

Michl, ich glaube deine __ Enten haben dieses Zeuges auch zum fressen gern, aber evtl. hast auch Glück und es sind liebe Enten 

LG René


----------



## willi1954 (11. Aug. 2015)

also ich glaube, es liegt am Wasser, ob nun __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest besser wächst.
Bei mir im Hauptteich und im Filtergraben mickert Wasserpest, während Hornkraut ziemlich wuchert.

Gruss Willi


----------



## MaxiFries (11. Aug. 2015)

Ich kaufe einfach beides, setze es nebeneinander und dann wird der stärker hoffentlich Siegen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2015)

HI,

__ Wasserpest ist, und das sollte man auch net vergessen weil immer so viel Leute über "Ausländer" in der heimischen Flora maulen, ein Neophyt. das __ Hornblatt ist heimisch (__ Hornkraut ist wieder was anderes und wächst an Land, siehe Foto - __ filziges Hornkraut (Cerastium tomentosa))

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanRP (20. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin mit der Afrikanische __ Wasserpest sehr zufrieden. Sie ist __ immergrün u. wächst gut bei mir besser als jede andere. Alle anderen inkl. __ Hornkraut sind bei mir im naturnahen eher schattigen Teich eingegangen.


----------



## Waterlily (20. Aug. 2015)

Bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt. Mehrere Versuche, __ Laichkraut in unserem halbschattigen und eher kalten naturnahen Teich anzusiedeln, sind gescheitert - es ist überhaupt nicht gewachsen und irgendwann einfach verschwunden. Das __ Hornblatt dagegen wuchert geradezu, und zwar überall im Teich. Es bildet im Tiefbereich inzwischen einen regelrechten Unterwasserwald. Im ersten Jahr der "Wiederinbetriebnahme" unseres Teichs (2013) habe ich ca. 20 Hornblatt-Pflanzen darin verteilt. Sie wuchsen sehr gut, waren aber anfangs untrennbar verwoben mit Fadenalgen. Die Fadenalgen haben im Lauf der Zeit aufgegeben und sind jetzt im freien Wasser komplett verschwunden.


----------

